# Installing Cambium savers from the ground



## Mr_Brushcutter (May 10, 2006)

Hi

Need a bit of help doing this once i've got my throwline over the desired branch what do i do then?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## OTG BOSTON (May 10, 2006)

this is a tricky one to learn, but easy to master. Hopefgully someone has a pic to better explain but I'll take a stab at it.

throwline is over the branch

untie the bag/ball thread the line through the small eye of the cambium saver and tie the bag/ball back on.

take the other end of the throwline and thread it through the large eye of the cambium saver.

that is basically it, hoist it up with the free end of the throwline, the throwbag/ball will flip over the limb and the line will be returned to you going through both eyes of the CS.

install your line as you normally would and you are good to go


----------



## Bermie (May 10, 2006)

All I would add is to put your throwline/bag through the large eye first

Then get throwline into the tree

Then follow what OTG Boston has described

This just saves pulling all the loose line out of your bag to find the other end!


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (May 10, 2006)

Could i not run the line through the big ring before setting the line in the tree because it would be easer to pull out 30' to send up with that through the ring than sending it up and unpacking 100' of line to feed through the big ring.


----------



## Bermie (May 10, 2006)

Yup,
Thant's what I just said! You must have posted a millisecond before I did!


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (May 10, 2006)

Thanks guys i'll give it a go. I'll try to get up early and set a line 6' in the sycamore next to my house if that works i'll go for 15' in the London Planes down the street. If that works and i still have my cam saver and throwline i'll go and try it in the ancient woodland and try and set a 30-40' line.


----------



## antigrassguy (May 11, 2006)

Great info on setting, but also practice retrieving. You will need to tie a knot in end of life line that passes thru large ring first and catches on small ring to pull from tree. Very frustrating to pull wrong end to retrieve. Been there, done that.


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (May 12, 2006)

Been practicing retriving as well. I've always seen them retrived with a figure of eight but that won't go through the big eye of my saver so i use an overhand knot. So glad i foumd tjat out when it was only 10' up.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 4, 2006)

remove large ring n replace with small locking carabiner


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Dec 4, 2006)

(WLL) said:


> remove large ring n replace with small locking carabiner



How exactly would that work????


----------



## SRT-Tech (Dec 4, 2006)

here is a illustrated way of throwling setting, and cabium protector setting:

http://www.wtsherrill.com/treetips/treetips.asp?type=2&subtype=1&idAtype=work


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 4, 2006)

#1 i throw the throwbll and line over branch right over left. i use 1 over hand slip knot to attach throw line 2 ball for easy removal. #2 take modified saver using small stock ring remove throwball put throw line threw ring from top 2 bottom install bag with same knot as above leaving long tail dress very tightly #3 clip small oval carabiner on right side of throwline #4 pull throwline under biner just before biner reaches branch give fast pull this setts saver over branch and throw line and ball fall 2 ground line is also threw both ring n biner on saver #5 remove throwball and attach climbing line only with eye splice i use 2 half hitches 2 make sure it does not come off. now pull throwline out and rope will replace throw line. saver can be removed from ground also. if no spliced eye take 3ft of ur climbing line make hard bend/bight n tie clove so there is no knot in climbing line:rockn:


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Dec 5, 2006)

(WLL) said:


> #1 i throw the throwbll and line over branch right over left. i use 1 over hand slip knot to attach throw line 2 ball for easy removal. #2 take modified saver using small stock ring remove throwball put throw line threw ring from top 2 bottom install bag with same knot as above leaving long tail dress very tightly #3 clip small oval carabiner on right side of throwline #4 pull throwline under biner just before biner reaches branch give fast pull this setts saver over branch and throw line and ball fall 2 ground line is also threw both ring n biner on saver #5 remove throwball and attach climbing line only with eye splice i use 2 half hitches 2 make sure it does not come off. now pull throwline out and rope will replace throw line. saver can be removed from ground also. if no spliced eye take 3ft of ur climbing line make hard bend/bight n tie clove so there is no knot in climbing line:rockn:



can you remove it the same way you normally would from the ground, after you have replaced the large ring?


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 5, 2006)

OTG BOSTON said:


> can you remove it the same way you normally would from the ground, after you have replaced the large ring?


ABSOLUTELY


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 21, 2006)

*home made saver*

tenex core with nylon cover


----------



## Bermie (Dec 22, 2006)

(WLL) said:


> remove large ring n replace with small locking carabiner



Why is that any better than the large ring? 
... is it because now you can reposition the saver while up the tree if you need to?


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 22, 2006)

*thats a stupid question*

but the answer is because u cant open a ring:taped:


----------



## moray (Dec 31, 2006)

*Better Idea*



(WLL);534487if no spliced eye take 3ft of ur climbing line make hard bend/bight n tie clove so there is no knot in climbing line:rockn:[/QUOTE said:


> Here's a way that makes pulling your rope through a crotch or thru a tight pulley a whole lot easier. Install a loop in the end of your climbing line using nylon cord from the hardware store. You can attach your pulling line/throw line to the loop with a sheet bend, a bullet-proof attachment that will not come loose.
> 
> To install loop in line:
> 
> ...


----------



## woodchux (Dec 31, 2006)

I like that trick there. Good one.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 2, 2007)

Bermie said:


> Why is that any better than the large ring?
> is it because now you can reposition the saver while up the tree if you need to?





(WLL) said:


> but the answer is because u cant open a ring:taped:



SOOOrrry!!
I thought there were no stupid questions only stupid answers! If I want to know, I want to know!
Forgive my ignorance, so when do YOU need to open the crab? It's always been put it up, climb, cut, come down, pull down the saver, two rings. 
Elighten me intelligent one,for those who have not yet had exposure to this novel idea.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 2, 2007)

*why the krab*



Bermie said:


> SOOOrrry!!
> I thought there were no stupid questions only stupid answers! If I want to know, I want to know!
> Forgive my ignorance, so when do YOU need to open the crab? It's always been put it up, climb, cut, come down, pull down the saver, two rings.
> Elighten me intelligent one,for those who have not yet had exposure to this novel idea.



after u set the throw line untie the ball and put the thline threw the small ring then reattach the ball. next clip the krab on the other side of the thline. that is y the krab is better. with out the krab u need 2 put the thline threw the ring pull out as much line as u think u need re flake the line so it does not tangle and then set the thline. after all that u need 2 detach ball put thline threw ring and reattach the ball. pull up the rig. set the saver and let the ball return. detach bag/ball attach and set rope. clean up and put away thline:deadhorse:


----------



## Bermie (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks WWL, I appreciate the time you took to explain this. It adds another perspective to the operation, new information is always a good thing.

Peace and Love


----------



## jmack (Jan 4, 2007)

(WLL) said:


> remove large ring n replace with small locking carabiner


yeah i did that i recently noticed the sleeve on the clip side of the beaner was broken this was a petzel speed ball lock type, i think the small ring crushed it


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 4, 2007)

jmack said:


> yeah i did that i recently noticed the sleeve on the clip side of the beaner was broken this was a petzel speed ball lock type, i think the small ring crushed it



use 1 made with no plastic


----------



## teacherman (Aug 4, 2022)

antigrassguy said:


> Great info on setting, but also practice retrieving. You will need to tie a knot in end of life line that passes thru large ring first and catches on small ring to pull from tree. Very frustrating to pull wrong end to retrieve. Been there, done that.


One thing to remember on controlled retrieval is that it takes a lot of line length.


----------

